# Richard Wolters training



## puddle jumper (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm trying to train my first dog and I'm following the Richard Wolter's method. I've read both the pros and cons to this on a previous forum but if it's been around this long it must be good. Anyways, I've been having a few poblems with my pup and I'm hoping someone can help me. First my pup wants to eat her leash. I can't get her to leave it alone when I try to use it. Secondly, she isn't to keen on the whole fetch idea with the fun bumpers, she gets it and won't bring it back, and when we play in hallway so she has to come to me she growls alot and nips and my hands the whole time, maybe it's normal but I have no idea like I said I'm as dumb at training dogs as can be. My pup also seems to have selective hearing. She listen to me only about half the time. This also could be cuz she's a pup but I have no idea. Your help would be appreciated. I would hate to see me screw up what should be a good hunting dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

depends on age, but all pups are just like kids, short attention spans and really like to play.

Pups are mouthy also so that perfectly normal, she will out grow it.

Keep it simple and keep your actual training time real short.

If she retrieves twice and on the third time she starts to play with it put the dummy away and take her for a little romp.

As she matures her attention span will lengthen

Always stop a training session before the dog wants to quits that way they always look forward to the training activities. To them it is a form of play.

As for the selective hearing part thats nomal too, just don't give her commands you aren't in a position to enforce. Enforcement depends on the command, for instance if she won't always come when called make a check cord ( on pups a narrow nylon cord the size you would see for window blinds ect about 25 feet long is about right) let her run around the yard dragging it (Always under your supervion of course, never leave it on her if shes not under your supervision she could hang herself) and when she is busy doing something that is distracting her call her and if she ignores you GENTLY reel her in repeating the command one more time, only one. When she gets to you tell her "good come" and pet her.

same with sit only give her the command when you have her on the leash.

two or three different command taught about 15 minutes at a time max will change her, as she learns commands and you know she actaully understands the commands you can then simply drill her on obedience type commands once or twice each time you take her out for a walk.

In a short time she will improve drastically.

And most importantly love on her lot, the better her bond to you the easier she will be to train. And the more you will enjoy dog ownership

good luck.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with Bobm. My pup has similar problems but she does has obedience going for her. When she is losing focus I can tell her to sit and whoa and she will stay right there and not move. I think getting her solid on the obedience is a great place to start.


----------



## puddle jumper (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for the tips, but I still have the problem of her mouthing the leash/check cord. She does so to the point that she is to distracted to listen. She would rather try to bite at the leash then do anything else. At times I'll just let her chew on it and she will sit when told. And also at times I've been able to back up aways and she'll hold the sit command but at other times it's like I'm not even there. I read to put tobasco sauce on the leash but it doesn't seem to work. Any other suggestions on that problem? Otherwise the other tips sound awsome!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How old is the dog?


----------



## puddle jumper (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if I dare say. It's probably going to upset alot of people but like I said I'm following the Richard Wolter's method. She is 9 weeks old. Now don't go condeming me for not knowing if this is normal. I told you I'm dumb with dogs. But According to the Wolter's method I should be teaching her basic obedience starting at 7 weeks of age. But it's hard to do that while she's eating the leash!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its ok to "play teach" but you are dealing with an infant in human terms so do everything gently no physical or even real strong verbal reprimands. ASk yourself how much would you expect from a 8-10 month old kid, thats what your dog is at this age.

Right now you are in a stage where you show the pup, for instance training sit you put the leash on him and push down on his fanny while saying sit. he learns that when he give into the pressure he pleases you, and gets praise. She doesn't have a clue what the commands mean yet but she will pick it up fairly rapidly with repetition even at this age

All pups bite the leash often until they are 6 months old if they get excited just ignore it at this point. I ignore it until they have their adult teeth for the most part. You have bigger fish to fry training wise and this will go away on its own.

You're expecting results too soon just let it happen, it will its all about gentle repetition.

Just follow the lesson plan and keep your expectations reasonable and be patient. Reptition is the key when training dogs.

In human terms a dog is a baby until about four months, a young child until a year of age, a teen ager between one and two, and a twenty something in his third year ( still has a few wild hairs :lol: ).
This varies a little bit by breed but if you use it as a loose rule of thumb your expectations will be more realistic.

Kids know better but still act up from time to time young dogs are no different.

Look at training your dog as a several year program, most of it will occur by the first 6-8 months, but the finishing touches take a more mature dog.

Theres a lot of good lab trainers on this board so just ask questions when you have them. there is no such thing as a stupid question, all of us started where you are.
Good luck


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice post Bob! I agree with ya....(as usual)

Puddle jumper- The most important thing you want to do right now is make that puppy think you are the best thing since bacon! You want to make that pup always want to be with you, play with you, please you, etc.etc....Once the pup sees you as his "best friend", and learns how to make you happy, the rest goes pretty easy. Be enthusiastic when the pup does the "right" things like pee outside, pick up a toy and brings it to you etc.

A good way to introduce commands is to say them as the pup is already doing them. Example- You are watching pup. He starts running toward you to play. You say "Come Spot!". When he gets to you reward him with petting and a good boy spot! Just be sure he completes the "command" you give him.

Another example would be....
You are watching pup run around. He decides to sit down. Just as his butt hits the ground give the "Sit" command and praise him for sitting.

Keep in mind this is BASIC introduction to a command at this age. I think most of the obedience talk in the book is geared toward nipping, potty training, chewing on furniture etc..

A good way to keep the leash out of the pups mouth is to saturate it in some bitter apple. (bitter apple is a spray product you can buy at the pet store, it will make the leash taste terrible and pup won't want it in his mouth) Tobasco works too but is messy.

Good luck


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

PJ,
You are going through the same as I. I have a 9 wk old lab pup as well and am following Game Dog from wolters. I am doing this because i have a two yr old female that these techniques worked perfect on.
One is that i use a clothesline string for a leash, with a small choke chain. Hold the leash straight up above head so it is slightly snug. they won't bite what they can't reach.
My pup seems a little lazy too, will retrieve once or twice then just lay on the bumper or walk around with it. When he does that, i quit. do it again later. Pups have very little attention span..as he matures he/she will improve. Its all about short repetition-do it for 5 min., three times a day. Mine is coming along, slower than my female did but is coming. I feel (opinion) richard wolter books are good for the basics. Keep doing what you're doing--be patient.


----------



## puddle jumper (Mar 29, 2006)

Thankyou all for the reply's. As of right now my pup has done a 180. I put Tobasco sauce on the leash and she has quit biting it allowing me to get my commands across. She is sitting, here, starting to heal and loves playingfetch. New problems, she likes to growl when playing fetch and I have to physically take the bumper away from her. She also no longer will sleep at night in her kennel. She howls and barks for upwards of 30 minutes and is just hysterical. I hope she will grow out of it. Any advice on this? Also we are following mostly Water Dog. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Aren't babies fun :lol: this is why I'm going to start rescuing pointers form rescue groups at least I'll miss all this fun :lol: :lol: .

Be more detailed when you ask questions, are you saying you have to pull the dummy out of her mouth because if so, stop that.

If thats the case try this,

after she brings the dummy back make her sit and let her hold it while you kneel next to her and just pet her keep her sitting about 15 seconds ( vary the time a little) with the dummy in her mouth then grasp her collar with your left hand and give her the relase command ( I use "give" doesn't matter what word but you need a command) if she resists letting go of the dummy then gently (but keep the pressure on until she releases) push NOT PULL the dummy into the back of her mouth this will cause her to open her mouth and spit it out.

Praise her when she gives it to you.

this stage is normal as well, and alot of pups growl when they run around with stuff in their mouth I would ignore that for now it will probably go away on it own.

One of the big things to learn about training is to not get concerned about small stuff early on because trying to change it can sometimes lead to real problems.

Most acting up will go away with maturity just like people, just concentrate on teaching the various commands and increasing the strength of the bond between you and your dog.

I'm not saying ignore truly bad stuff the dog does ned to understand the command "no" just keep it gentle. No striking the dog.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't be making more than three retrieves per session with a 9 week old. Second, as Bob said, NEVER try to pull an object from your dog's mouth. We use a "drop it" command, but at nine weeks it is too young to learn it. The easiest way to have a pup drop an object is to pick the dog up with its head lower that its arse. You should be able to then easily take the object from its mouth.
Growling.....don't worry at such a young age.
Making noise has to be handled now. It might not seem like much fun but this is a fool-proof way to do it. When the dog is making unwanted noise in its kennel you calmly walk to its kennel, open the door, place your middle finger under its chin and with the rest of your hand cover its snout. Pull the dog so its front paws are out of the kennel. With the other hand you slap the hand that is holding the snout and command EMPHATICALLY "Quiet, I want it quiet in here." The slapping takes place on the side of the dog's mouth. Make sure you are slapping your own hand.
By slapping your own hand you are not injuring your dog at all. 
Your dog should want to retreat into his kennel after such a stern correction. If so, good. He might even wimper a bit. Good. This may take up to a few weeks but believe me, this is another fool-proof method of maintaining order in your house.
One of the biggest downfalls a dog can have is the misuse of its mouth by chewing, biting, or barking. It will be your responsibility to make sure none of those things happen,


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Small detail but I actual train two commands "give " means release it in my hand, "drop it" means spit it out after they pick up something nasty on the side of the road or find some dead critter ect to carry around looking for a place to munch on it.

Although "drop it" means "run away eating it as fast as you can" to a couple of my pointers :lol: :lol:

My dogs don't always listen and they know better, defiant little buggers!

They are 10 years old, so quit worring about your pup!


----------

